# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Miami Beach - restaurants

## Dorocke

Hi Friends!  We're headed to Miami Beach (Bal Harbour) next week for a getaway.  Does anyone have any recommendations for outstanding restaurants by our high SBH standards?  Looking for tropical/outdoor or eclectic/modern.  Not stuffy or too fancy.  Thanks for any help!

----------


## SteveP

Michale's Genuine (#1) & Michy's (#2)- also Makoto @ Bal Horbor Shops is great

http://www.michaelsgenuine.com/

http://www.chefmichellebernstein.com/

http://www.makotorestaurant.me/

Enjoy!

----------


## Dorocke

These look excellent, Steve!  I was just honing in on Michy's when I got your post.  Thank you.

----------


## SteveP

If you like steak here is another great place.
It is Bourbon Steak Miami

http://michaelmina.net/about/

----------


## amyb

There was a fun restaurant in South Beach-had the letter "G" in the name. Had a terrific dinner about 3 years ago.

----------


## MIke R

Joes Stone Crab....Miami Beach

Monty Trainers...Coconut Grove

----------


## amyb

Joe's Stone Crab but of course!

----------


## SteveP

The window is quickly closing on stone crab season.  It runs from Columbus Day to Mother's Day.  Agree, with Joe's as well but be prepared to wait for a table as they not do reservations but President Grant will help secure a table in a more timely manner.

----------


## Dorocke

We are definitely going to Joe's. should we be going Sat. then?  It's that big of a difference once 5-13 hits? Who is President Grant???

----------


## MIke R

think about what dollar bill Prez Grant is on....LOL

and then it will make sense

----------


## SteveP

They will likely be open on Mother's Day but better call to be sure and confirm stone crabs will still be served. They do have a relatively nice bar to wait at and after a few cold martini's the wait will not seem as long.

----------


## SteveP

Amy - probably referring to Barton G

----------


## amyb

Bingo-that's it. Creative presentations and tasty food-a fun dining experience.

Thanks Steve-I was going nuts trying to come up with it!

----------


## KevinS

And then there's La Bonito's new sister restaurant in Miami...  If I could only remember the name...  Someone will have to take a hit for the team sooner or later, and perhaps it's Ashley and Todd's turn.

----------


## Dorocke

Do tell!! We are there. Just let me know. I wonder if Nikki Beach there is worth it?  I am laughing at myself over the Grant.  That's a $100, right?

----------


## KevinS

It's Juvia. 

www.juviamiami.com

----------


## KevinS

And a General Grant is a $50.  A $100 is a Benjamin, as in Franklin.  Y'all got to put the plastic away and pay in greenbacks fom time to time, LOL!

----------


## amyb

You can pass on Nikki-not even close.Not close to the water and no magic

----------


## Dorocke

I was going to say...$100 for a table/seat?!  I should know this lingo...  Juvia looks exactly what I was looking for, Kevin!!! Thank you. I knew you all would be the best resource for even Miami. And thank you, Amy...skipping NB.  Steven, I will also try Michy's!

----------


## KevinS

Ashley,

I spoke with one of the owners as I was leaving La Bonita last week, and he was suggesting Juvia for when I'm next in Miami.  I won't be in Miami for awhile, so you're up... you know which card to play...

----------


## Dorocke

Bonita-SBH or Grant??

----------


## KevinS

Juvia, make a res on Opentable, play La Bonito when you get there, save the Grant.

----------


## BBT

> Joes Stone Crab....Miami Beach
> 
> Monty Trainers...Coconut Grove



DITTO

----------


## GayleR

http://www.wishrestaurant.com/

Outdoors. Beautiful. Superb food. Excellent service. Highly recommend.

----------


## Dorocke

They're closed now it says, Gayle. :-(

We went to Joe's last night. Really cool!  I had no idea about Stone Crab and that it was claws only and served cold. We got in with a 15 minute wait. 

Went to Michy's on Sunday. Outstanding, Steve!! Thank you!  We loved it. 

Tonite is Juvia.  We have one last night to fill for tomorrow- our last night here...so if anyone has any final recommendations for a finale showstopper!

The St. Regis Bal Harbour is superb!  Highly highly recommend to anyone coming to Miami Beach. It's away from all the craziness of SoBe but still just up the road. I've already seen 2 SBH shirts on guests here. Too funny!

----------


## GayleR

Oh no. So sad. I loved it. Also enjoyed Asia de Cuba in the Mondrian. But no comparison to Wish.

----------


## MIke R

yes the Stone Crab business is  so very sustainable because no crab is killed in the process....they take one claw...toss the crab back where it grows another....

and Stone Crab meat is as good as any shellfish out there..so sweet...


I would consider Monty Trainers in Coconut Grove..right on the harbor....usually have good live music...and they have an excellent raw bar and do wonderful things with conch

----------


## Dorocke

How about something on or near Ocean Dr.?  We need to get over and see that tomorrow.

----------


## Dorocke

And I'm happy to report that many restaurants have "Whispering Angel" Rose by the glass, as well as a Sancerre!  I could almost be in St. Barts,.. not quite but close. Great salads- burrata and tomato!

----------


## phil62

If you want to take a nice drive and have a good lunch, I recommend Charlie's Crab in Palm Beach. It's right on A1A and across the street from the beach.

Phil

----------


## KevinS

> If you want to take a nice drive and have a good lunch, I recommend Charlie's Crab in Palm Beach. It's right on A1A and across the street from the beach.
> 
> Phil




If you want to take a longer drive, take Rt 1 to the south, follow it to Key West, and have dinner at Louie's Backyard.  Louie's Backyard is one of the best restaurants in the South, but the 4-hour drive to and from dinner might be a bit more than you're up for.

----------


## MIke R

Louies Backyard....ah yes...NOW you're talking

----------


## Dorocke

Mike- lol, I want to stay in SoBe!  And more... Top of the Rock than Hideaway... No offense!  Luv ya!  ;-)

----------


## MIke R

ever been to Louie's???.....its top end

dont let the name fool you..

http://www.louiesbackyard.com/

----------


## Dorocke

Juvia's was too clubby or "posers" as Todd would say. We were seated and then left before ordering. Very noisy club music outdoors on the terrace seating. My god, we must be getting old?!  Sort of like the old "Zanzibarth" maybe? Even more hip/trendy though.  So...we ended up at Michael's Genuine Food & Drink in the design district.  Very cool and great food!  Thanks again, Steve!!!

----------


## SteveP

You made the right decision when you went to Michael's.  Happy you liked it as well as Michy's.

BTW- we found J & G Grill at the St Regis to be very good as well.  Jean-Georges has done a nice job IMO.

----------


## Dorocke

On other recommendations for Ocean Drive area, Steve?

----------


## SteveP

I have never had a dinner on Ocean Drive I would regard as memorable.  I have heard that BLT Steak in the Betsy Hotel is very good but I have not eaten there.  Are you committed to Ocean Drive?

----------


## Dorocke

Something around there...?  Around the corner or bend is fine. Or we may end up down there for lunch so how about just a good last night spot somewhere near Bal Harbour even?  (Have you been to Adriana in Surfside?)Rainy, overcast today... Thanks so much!

----------


## amyb

You might want to have a chat with your concierge-they specialize in helping guests discover fine dining spots!

----------


## Dorocke

But I like Steve's reliable good taste!  ;-)

----------


## amyb

As do I. Steve has great suggestions.I am just thinking you might take advantage of an asset in your hotel.

----------


## SteveP

We like Casa Tua.  It is in the SoBe area and a little tricky to find so make sure you have the exact address if you go.  It is considered one of the most romantic in Miami.  Also, Makoto at the Bal Harborshops is very very good.  The chef trained under Morimoto.  Also, I have heard great things lately about Azul at the Mandarin Oriental.  We were at Azul years ago but not since they added a new chef.  Hope this helps.

----------


## SteveP

You may also want to check out "Eater Miami" as they rank their top 38.

----------


## Dorocke

Thanks!! I have heard of Casa Tua alot. I'm on it!

----------


## Dorocke

Yep- I've seen that.  I was looking at a few on there.

----------


## SteveP

Let me know where you go and how you enjoyed it.

----------


## Dorocke

Definitely will do. I've wanted to try J&G here too so if he doesn't want to do another can ride, we may do that. Casa Tua looks ideal though! We went to Carpaccio across the street at Bal Harbour shops our first night and that was amazing!  The Italian restaurants here seem top notch.

----------


## Dorocke

So, we went to J&G Grille at the St. Regis.  The atmosphere was incredible. Service was also very good. We did the 5 course tasting for $75 plus we had the wine pairings.  The main entree really blew it- a filet that was cooked too hard/ seared-charred on a thin cut with no real flavor.  The other courses were quite good and the dessert was phenom.  $300 with 18% grat included- did not feel like a $300 meal. We felt we ordered wrong and should have ordered off the standard menu.  We'd try it again as overall it was good.

----------


## KevinS

Louie's Backyard was only a 4-hour drive away...

----------


## Dorocke

I see what you meant about Ocean Dr. restaurants!  Bah!  I was glad to only be visiting SoBe for a day.

----------


## SteveP

I'm sad that your experience was not spot on at J & G..  I know Jean-Georges was there the night we ate there as I saw him.  That may or may not have accounted for the good meal we had.

----------


## Dorocke

We went back to that Carpaccio for lunch on our final day.  That place is really awesome for authentic italian and for people/car watching! Lots of 2 and 3 generation family meals happening around us.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Not sure if you're still there but we had great meals at:

Dutch (higher end)
Yardbird (more casual)

Both were very enjoyable and I'd go back in a heartbeat  These were in the northern end of South Beach near the Convention Center area.

There was also this cool old school Italian place near there that was fantastic.  I'm not sure of the name, it may be Osteria del Teatro (it looks to be in the right place on the map), but it was very small and charming and had some great food too.

----------


## PIRATE40

..A little fact update on Stone crabs. For years it was thought that removing both claws would leave the crab defensless....and it does, BUT, it was discoverd that with both claws removed, the crab was forced to eat only seagrass and other vegetaion, and the change in diet produced more fertile females and more offspring, as well as the claws regenerating faster. It also left the females defenseless against horny male crabs resulting in more sucessfull sexual encounters...so the loss from being defenseless was minimal compared to all the extra little ones being created....The law was changed this season allowing both claws of mature crabs to be taken.

----------


## MIke R

thats hilarious...

and very cool

----------


## amyb

If the harvest increases, same crabs twice the claws surrendered, will the price come down?

----------


## phil62

I'm not sure the price will come down, but the male crab population might be willing to subsidize the harvest.

Phil

----------


## MIke R

it could but thats only half the equation


supply and demand together ..like anything else

thats what ultimately determines price

what the fishmonger has for orders versus what is coming in from the boats

thats why its VERY important to be amongst the first ones to come in and sell before a firm market is established and prices are still up....it why I sell my striped bass at 4 A.M. when I know its  been a big night out there for everyone....by 9 A.M. the market will be flooded and the price could be a buck less a pound ..but thats based on non stop high demand for bass which always exists for that fish as well

----------


## PIRATE40

Doubt it...stone crabs don't freeze and need to be consumed ...plus, like last year here, all those extra stoners brought in masses of octupi..and guess what their favorite food is.....

----------


## Rosemary

Is there an octopi harvest plan?  Cause and effect is interesting.

----------


## PIRATE40

Not yet..I suggested sauteed Octupi as a side dish...Not caught on yet....

----------


## Dorocke

Now that I think back on those cold claws... they were good!  That mustard dipping sauce made them even better!

----------


## jamesonridley

We enjoy each time we visit Prima Pasts. I love the atmospher the restaurant has offer.

----------

